# Computer as an iTunes server?



## jrsmiles (May 28, 2010)

Follow me here, I have an idea. I'm sure it's been done but I want to talk it out. 

I'm going to use a Mac Mini as the example here. Imagine installing a Mac Mini in the trunk of your favorite car, hooking the audio output into an AUX in somewhere in your system, then using your iPhone to navigate iTunes with the Remote app. This would allow for a pretty simple and easy way to place a hard drive in your car without any super crazy interface or mods. 

The only downfall I see here is power. You'd have to find the right power converter to keep things straight, and you'd have to figure out how to make the Mac go 'auto-on' when it has power. I'd hate to turn the car on every time, then turn on a computer. I think that is the biggest issue. 

You really wouldn't need anything as fancy as a Mini, just a box to run an OS and hold a big hard drive. 

Anyone know of any experiments out there like this?


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

power... umm power invertor 12v to 120v. no brainer 

There's other media players that's designed for the 12v world that isn't in the normal every day relm.


----------



## jrsmiles (May 28, 2010)

Carnetix CNX-P1900 Ver. 2.2 Dual Output 140 Watt 12V DC-DC Regulator

This inverter can be wired for auto on with the Mac. I could throw in an Apple Airport Express to create a Wi-Fi network in the car and have access to my entire iTunes library through my iPhone from the drivers seat, without having to run screens and video to the head unit.


----------

